# Looking for reputable Golden Retriever breeder in Wisconsin



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry about the loss of Ellie. 

You're lucky to have some fabulous breeders in your area. I would recommend Jane of Four Lakes Goldens. I have a 2.5 year old girl from her who's everything a Golden Retriever should be. She's a fabulous family dog and I couldn't ask for more. She usually has a wait list but I know she has a breeding planned for this Summer.


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you so much!!! What a beautiful dog you have!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you! That's my Teal in the bottom picture. Good luck with your search and if you need help with anything just ask


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I’m so sorry about the loss of your sweet Ellie  . There’s never enough time with them. Good luck with your search and enjoy the forum!


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you so much! I appreciate it! I have seen some older threads with the information in my question, but I know things change, too!


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd also appreciate knowing anyone specific to avoid. Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ellie.

Dichi Goldens is in IL, there are several members with Dichi Goldens as well as Fourlakes Goldens. Depends on what you're looking for in a dog. 

There's a few threads with pictures of Dichi Goldens. If you use the Forum search feature, do a search for Dichi Goldens, the threads will come up you can read through. 

Good luck in your search


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

thank you so much! we just want a family pet to love!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of your girl, I"m glad you shared a photo with us, she is beautiful. My special golden (in my signature photo) is my Ellie. She is my heart. 

I am glad you found this forum to help you make a decision you can feel good about with finding your puppy. To be honest, it's a good thing that you're still going through mourning your loss and not quite ready to have a new dog yet. The process of locating a good, responsible breeder and then waiting for a litter to be born can take several months and it's better to start now.

You're lucky to live in a wonderful region for good Golden people who show and have litters with proper clearances behind them. The job of reaching out and finding who is planning to breed a litter this winter/spring and has room on their wait list can be a little time consuming. Hopefully you don't mind doing a little research. 

I strongly recommend that you go the GRCA.org website, it's the parent club site. Spend your free time this week reading up on every bit you can for health issues and why clearances are recommended etc. Use the search feature at the top of this forum page and enter in any topic that you are interested in, it will bring up all prior threads on the subject. Nothing you can come up with that hasn't been discussed here at some point. It is a good way to read up on health issues, clearances and what makes a good or bad breeder. You won't believe how much you can learn here. The more informed you are, the less likely you are to end up with a crummy breeder.

As I said, you're in a great location for finding a breeder. The more willing you are to travel, the easier you will find it to get a puppy on your time table. I have flown twice to pick up a puppy out of state and it's not any harder than driving several hours. Honestly. 

Here are a couple suggestions for people who breed Goldens for a hobby of showing them in the conformation ring or for performance. Just because you want a pet and not a show dog doesn't make any difference. The puppies are all raised the same and the breeder makes a decision on which puppy to keep around the time they go home at 8 weeks. That means the other puppies get a wonderful upbringing with lots of TLC and then go to another home as a pet, companion etc. Most breeders take great care and pride in placing their puppies in loving pet homes and since you have prior Golden experience, you will really be a dream home for a breeder. Make sure you put together an email telling all about how much your family loves Ellie, how much you miss her and why you are going to be the best home they ever had for one of their precious babies. Talk about your lifestyle and how you plan to exercise and train your puppy, where you go for obedience classes and your relationship with your vet etc. 

Any litter you're interested in , ask for clearances on the parents, the breeder should be happy to show them to you and explain them. If you have the registered names of the parents someone on this forum can help you look at them and verify them. You want a breeder who competes in some way with their dogs, show, obedience etc. and who is careful about raising and socializing their puppies, ask lots of questions about how they are raised, in the house? in a kennel? etc. 

Here are some suggestions to get you going, a puppy search can be a healing experience. My heart goes out to you, I know it's so hard.

Technique Golden Retrievers - Waukesha Wisconsin

Shor'Line Golden Retrievers :: Golden Retriever Breeder - Illinois, Michigan, Iowa, Indiana & Michigan

https://www.datparker.com/ - ask his owner if he she knows of breeders she would recommend or are planning to use her dog to sire a litter. Most people "in" Goldens will know each other or know of each other. You want a breeder who has a good reputation with others in the community. They can refer you to someone they think is good if you ask nicely. 

Dichi Goldens Home

Future

About Beth - Summit Golden Retrievers

Absolut Golden Retrievers - Wisconsin*

Contact Us Northern Flyway Golden Retriever Club Wisconsin - email their breeder referral and ask for guidance.

Malagold Home Page


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, it is so hard loosing these guys!

I would be happy to give you some recommendations on breeders in the Wisconsin area that may have puppies coming this spring or just to look into for determing fit in general. 

You can PM me


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Doolin said:


> ...
> I would be happy to give you some recommendations on breeders in the Wisconsin area that may have puppies coming this spring or just to look into for determing fit in general.
> 
> You can PM me [/email]


It's funny, I was just searching for your website, and wondering if you all were only doing boarding or were still Golden people  . I hope you have some ideas for her.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been running my boarding kennel full time for 3 years now. Been very busy! I actually just had a litter out of my only Golden left, Cali. I lost my last old girl a year ago, has been very different with only Cali. It has been almost 7 years since I had puppies here and am so enjoying this experience. I even get to share it with my 5 year old little boy. I might have to keep a couple out of this litter!


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

Awee, your Ellie is so, so sweet and just beautiful. And, wow - this is a wealth of information! Thank you so much for taking the time to share all of this! I will certainly do all the research I can and continue to use the group to make sure we find the right breeder. Thank you again for sharing all of your knowledge. I'm still so sad about Ellie, but my husband, kids and I have so much more love to give!


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

hi there! thank you so much for your response and willingness to help! i will send an email to the email address you provided as I'm still new to figuring out how this forum works!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I also have a dog from Jane (Four Lakes) - in fact, Shala is Teal's full sibling, just two years older. Jane has an amazing breeding planned for this summer, from Sofie (who is Teal and Shala's sister) and a dog named Parker. I have a feeling that wait list is full, but worth having a look. Maybe it's worth waiting for her summer 2019 breeding..


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

aweee! shala is adorable, too! thank you so much for the information!


----------



## lbkula (Jan 8, 2018)

*best wishes*

So appreciative for this forum in this regard, as the feedback from others in similar situations is invaluable. Lots of luck with your search.


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you! I'm so grateful for this resource, too!!!!


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

Wonderful information! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are looking for an English style golden, I recommend Tom and Mary Schulz from Cedar Golden Retrievers.

I also know a litter in Milwaukee that was born around Christmas, the sire is my dog's sire. I am not sure what kennel name the bitch's owner uses, but if you PM me, I can give you her name. Not sure if they are all spoken for or not.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is my often repeated list of breeders in Wisconsin and some of the surrounding states. I know many of these breeders personally and but some only by reputation or by seeing their dogs at hunt tests. My husband and I own MapleHills Kennel in Clayton, WI and we are primarily involved in field work but of course the basis for that is obedience. Below are breeders in WI, MN, and IL that I like. Most are field but some are involved in formal obedience and a few are show or have show line influence.

Remember that performance based dogs will follow the line of the AKC description of the breed as “primarily a hunting dog” so be prepared to have a dog that needs a job.
While I always recommend double checking the clearances on www.offa.org I think you will find these breeders are committed to the health of their dogs and the majority will have all of the core clearances done on all their dogs.


Choctaw in Clintonville, WI
Dichi in Portage, WI
Docmar in Duluth MN
Four Lakes Golden Retrievers in Madison WI
Gold Eagle in Marshfield, WI
Maxhaven in Wyoming MN
Miners in Sheridan IL
MVP in Eau Claire, WI
Prairie Fire Golden Retrievers outside of Wilmar, MN
River Ridge in Amery, Wi
Sunshine Golden Retrievers in Madison, WI
Tanbark Golden Retrievers, Madison WI
Thistle Rock Golden Retrievers in Elk River, MN
Topbrass – some litters are born in northern IL
Topflight in St Croix Falls, WI
Webshire in Larsen, WI
Wildwings in Hayward, WI

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you so much! Our timeframe is early spring/summer, but I will send them an email!


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

What a fantastic list - thank you so much!!!


----------



## Raucko (Dec 31, 2017)

mkuj said:


> hi there!
> 
> i am brand new to this group. our family lost our sweet golden retriever ellie (photo attached!) in november. i am not sure we are quite ready to move on, but i am researching and looking for reputable golden retriever breeders in wisconsin/illinois. i want to make sure we purchase a dog who is bred properly and screened for all the genetic issues that goldens are prone to. i am a complete novice in this process and would be very grateful for any advice or direction you are willing to give. we just want a family pet and there is no better breed (imo)!! i am drawn towards the lighter / blonde colored goldens (and the little bit of research that i have done has taught me that Golden Retrievers should not marketed as "english creme", is that correct??).
> 
> Thank you so much!


We were just in a similar situation, having lost our golden not too long ago and searching for a reputable breeder in or near Wisconsin. If you're looking for a puppy to bring home right away, you may want to contact Misty Maples Goldens near Minneapolis. I hope this helps.


----------



## Raucko (Dec 31, 2017)

mkuj said:


> Thank you so much! Our timeframe is early spring/summer, but I will send them an email!


Sorry, I just saw this, so my reply about Misty Maples probably won't help.


----------



## mkuj (Jan 9, 2018)

thank you so much for you reply! were you able to find a Golden? Finding one is a little more difficult than I expected, but I also know we have a time frame in mind which makes it more challenging.


----------



## metach (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi there! I'm in a similar situation and location - any luck? I keep finding breeders who aren't quite up with health clearances or who have been minimally responsive. 

Thanks!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Nikki Ryan is in Kenosha, and she or her mother (Barb Madrigrano) may have something available (Wingate Goldens).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Try Doolin Acres Kennel - Home They are on the Wisconsin/Illinois border. Mac may have something or be able to recommend someone who does. He does all health checks and is very conscientious. I have 2 girls from Mac and they are great.

His current dogs are primarily European style, as that is where his interests lie. His girl Cali is his personal gundog.


----------



## metach (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you! I can't find any information online but I'll keep looking. Have a good one!


----------



## Roverromp (Feb 16, 2018)

Leslie - any thoughts on Forever Golden Retrievers in Wautoma WI? I don't see them on the list but I do see their name come up every now and then.


----------

